# Merry Christmas



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope it 's a safe and pleasant one for all. I am driving down to Adelaide via Melbourne to spend Christmas with family, see you all in about week. Pete


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You have a great Christmas too Pete.

Rod


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas! Have a safe and joyous holiday!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas Pete. Enjoy the time with the family, it is a very precious thing. We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas Pete, Catch you when you get back!


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

merry christmas australia


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas to All! Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I just ate more than any one person should ever eat and I am sitting by the fire feeling rather satisfied.....even though there is more than two feet of snow and ice crystals are in the air....Musky and Walleye seem a long way away........but thank god for sites like this to keep the fires kindled.....Merry Christmas to all.....

Rod


----------

